# coffee?



## Mocsy (Jan 11, 2008)

this is my first year hunting with a bow. i was wondering how deer react to the smell of coffee at close range. i will be hunting from a permanant blind with pretty big windows. ive never had any problems with it when rifle hunting but most of the deer i see are 100 plus.


----------



## bubbabubba99 (Sep 22, 2009)

you will see more deer if you leave the coffee in the truck. no doubt about it.


----------



## Finnlander (Sep 20, 2010)

And remember, do not use milk in your coffee if you have to drink it, farts stink more and deers doesn't have the gut to come close...it's science you know


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

If you're downwind of the deer, how will they smell your coffee, farts, or any other odor? I take coffee every time I sit and it hasn't kept me from filling my tag yet. Then again, I don't hunt if the wind is wrong. Good luck!


----------

